# The fat man is here lol (not for the feint hearted :) )



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well this is me (sadly)

2 stone lost & much to do

4th week back on the weights after 15 years

Moobylicious lol

Gives me good reason to keep going atleast


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Two stone down, well done great start


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

we all started somewhere pal.......good on ya mate:thumb:and good luck.....


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

cheers 

Hopefully the next pic will be a little nicer to look at lol


----------



## tinypins (Jul 5, 2009)

two stone is good progress.are you planning on losing more weight before trying to gain muscle? What does your routine look like?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Don't be so harsh on yourself, you have already made a great start and you have a good base to build on now. Keeping the journal will help keep you on track mate. I left bodybuilding for 23 years then came back to it...its never too late.....


 Cheers  looking forward to seeing a difference hopefully



tinypins said:


> two stone is good progress.are you planning on losing more weight before trying to gain muscle? What does your routine look like?


 Not trying to lose any more weight at the mo.

Using this till Jan

one warm up set one to failure

Squats 2 sets of 8 reps

Bench Press 2 sets of 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns 2 sets of 8 reps

Military Press 2 sets of 8

Barbell curls 2 sets of 8 reps

Stiff Legged Deadlifts 2 sets of 8 reps

Then I'm going to go to something along these lines

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/training-articles/39887-pull-push-legs-routine.html

*Monday - Pull*

Deadlifts - 4 sets x 6 reps

Barbell rows - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Weighted pullups - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Barbell curls - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

*Wednesday - Push*

Flat bench press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Incline bench press - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Military press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Dips - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

*Friday - Legs*

Squats - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Lunges - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

SLDL - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Standing calf raises - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

A quick update...

Weight is increasing but BF isn't 

Strength is improving by the week 

Shoulders/Quads are up in size & belly/mirror aint :thumb:

I should add these things are from the start of "training" not just from the pic abave(still no Adonis lol)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

A

Squats

2x warmup 3x working weight

Bench Press

2x warmup 3x working weight

Deadlift

2x warmup 3x working weight

Dips

2x10 (currently only 2x8 but improving)

Plank

3x30 seconds

B

Squats

2x warmup 3x working weight

Military Press

Squats

2x warmup 3x working weight

Pendlay Rows

Squats

2x warmup 3x working weight

Chins

2x10 (currently only 2x5/6 but improving)

Plank

3x30 seconds

Is what I've been following.

It's going well I'm adding 2.5kg every week to all lifts.

I'm up around 1.5 kilo in weight & my belly aint growing 

eating 250-300g of protein a day & 2,900-3,300 cals

5ft8" by the way


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

December 7th 09










Jan 21 10










Any better ??


----------



## 99DC (Sep 10, 2009)

The picture is better, you don't seem to be a blur anymore.

Hard to tell any difference with such a bad start picture


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like your starting to take some shape now mate, keep at it and you'll soon be where you want to be.

Consistency is the key to training and as long as you really want it then I'm sure you'll get it.

Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

99DC said:


> The picture is better, you don't seem to be a blur anymore.
> 
> Hard to tell any difference with such a bad start picture


 I know,got a better camera now 



G-man99 said:


> Looks like your starting to take some shape now mate, keep at it and you'll soon be where you want to be.
> 
> Consistency is the key to training and as long as you really want it then I'm sure you'll get it.
> 
> Well done :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate 

I certainly feel better & the good lady is noticing so I must be doing something wright


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Had last week off training due to Birthday etc(& the fact I was feeling fooked lol).had a few voddies etc.

Back on it Monday.DOMS?

How about IOMS(instant onset muscle soreness)LOL

Mainly in quads from squats.Still sore today,but kept the faith ~& went ATG  :thumb:


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking good already xpower.

Wish my belly was as flat as yours!!!

Another few months of good eating and training, and you'll be looking Tonk! :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Some really good progress so far! Keep up the good work!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

lumix said:


> Looking good already xpower.
> 
> Wish my belly was as flat as yours!!!
> 
> Another few months of good eating and training, and you'll be looking Tonk! :thumb:


 Cheers lumix 

I'm moving in the right direction,so onwards & upwards LOL

You been training long?or just getting the buzz again after a break?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Spriggen said:


> Some really good progress so far! Keep up the good work!


 Thanks mate :thumbup1:

The kind comments do help !


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

gd progress mate, arms and lats r thicker....keep it up


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

XJPX said:


> gd progress mate, arms and lats r thicker....keep it up


 Cheers mate.

Is that you in ya avvy?

Means even more if it is as you are lookin shredded to fook in the avvy :thumb:


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

new pic shows of a bit of size added in most parts, and you have a nice base to start building, will keep track of this. stick at it mate, you will see the gains in no time atall.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

xpower said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Is that you in ya avvy?
> 
> Means even more if it is as you are lookin shredded to fook in the avvy :thumb:


yes its me in the avvy mate  , pic was from the brits last year


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Turned training up a notch.

Was doing 3x5 strength training.

Now doing the proper 5x5.

Still going well & enjoying every minute.

Also started Sciroxx Tbol just over a week ago,first time I've seen veins in my arms for a good few years lol

Sciroxx Test-E should be with me shortly too.

Should of started them together but it was complicated so Test will be 2 weeks behind.

Will be doing 2.5ml for 12 weeks,adex on hand etc


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ar*e

Can't get in contact with my source so no Test for me :cursing:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Change to training due to old issue







re occurred due a bad day in the Gym (form wise  )

Hows this look ??

Monday

Flat bench press 4x 6-10

Dumbbell shoulder press 4x 8-12

Dumbbell triceps extensions 4x8-12

Dips 3xfailure

prone bridges 3x30 seconds

Wednesday

Squat 4x8-12

leg extensions 4x8-12 ??

lying leg curl 4x8-12??

standing calf raises 4x20??

reverse crunches 3x15

Friday

weighted supine row 4x8-12

Deadlift 1x5

dumbbell lateral raises 4x8-12

EZ barbell curl 3x8-12

dumbbell shrugs 4 x8-12

prone bridges 3x30seconds

Slight change to the above.

Now 4x instead of 3.

Just done legs,feeling like I'm gonna puke & can barely walk :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I do 40mins cardio 3x a week(can't fit anymore in or I'd not get sleep due to work)


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Guns definitely bigger and look a little leaner:thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

WRT said:


> Guns definitely bigger and look a little leaner:thumbup1:


 Cheers WRT


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Jan 21st 10










March 5th 10










According to the tape measure I've lost some belly & chest fat too.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Getting obscene shin pumps(have been for a couple of weeks) when doing cardio :cursing:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Quick pic from tonight


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

good job mate! keep it up!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Won't be doing cardio for the next week or so :cursing:

Calf/shin pumps make it impossible to walk after 10 mins.

Was crippled yesterday for about 30 mins after trying to do my morning blast,tried again this morning & it started again so I returned to base :thumbdown:


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

Great progress mate :thumb:

Starting to look good, keep up the thread

Wooz


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers Wooz.

I'm still pumping :thumb:


----------



## nosusjoe (Mar 15, 2010)

xpower said:


> Change to training due to old issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is there anything they can do for this I feel like I have the same thing. I have been doing constuction for way too long.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.sportsinjuryclinic.net/cybertherapist/back/buttocks/sacroiliac.htm

Has a bit of info on it


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Still training hard

Slowly getting there

Couple more pics


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking good mate

Keep up the good work and keep us informed

Well done :thumb:

Wooz


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

great work mate,

looking much better

keep it up


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

some good progress there, ought to be proud of yourself you can clearly see your losing bodyfat and developing good shape and more definition


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

diesel09 said:


> great work mate,
> 
> looking much better
> 
> keep it up


Cheers mate :thumb:



Jsb said:


> some good progress there, ought to be proud of yourself you can clearly see your losing bodyfat and developing good shape and more definition


 Thanks JSB.The hard work does seem to be paying off 



woozam said:


> Looking good mate
> 
> Keep up the good work and keep us informed
> 
> ...


Cheers Wooz :thumbup1:

Will do


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Had a week off last week due to a slight strain in one of the tendons in my elbow.

Ate sh!t TBH but kept protein high.

Back traing this week & all is good so far  Didn't lose any strength in the week off :thumb:

Quick pic of me yeaterday,still carrying alot of chest fat & belly but will address this in time

I'm guessing bodyfat is around 18-20%


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Big changes there mate - good work.

Thought about de-fluffing the man rug??


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

mick_the_brick said:


> Big changes there mate - good work.
> 
> Thought about de-fluffing the man rug??


hahahahah! x 2

but some amazing progress there matey!! keep on going... when you see your body going through such a dramatic transformation it really inspires you to keep going!! keep it up!!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Big changes there mate - good work.
> 
> Thought about de-fluffing the man rug??


Cheers Mick  ,I'll de fluff when the bodyfat is a little lower



fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> hahahahah! x 2
> 
> but some amazing progress there matey!! keep on going... when you see your body going through such a dramatic transformation it really inspires you to keep going!! keep it up!!


Cheers fat-2 :thumb:

The pics help as it's hard to see the difference when looking at yourself everyday


----------



## Compton (Aug 13, 2009)

Just found your journal. You doing good mate, keep at it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just had a look through and your making good progress  , big changes :thumbup1: keep up the good work mate  will follow this


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Compton said:


> Just found your journal. You doing good mate, keep at it


Cheers Compton :thumbup1:



Ryan16 said:


> just had a look through and your making good progress  , big changes :thumbup1: keep up the good work mate  will follow this


 Thanks Ryan,I'm keeping at it :thumb:


----------



## Acee (Jan 21, 2010)

Going well, keep at it you had a reasonable starting point, you had not let yourself go that bad. It will soon come back, just dedication and effort with a bit of willpower required, best of luck with it.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers Acee :thumbup1:


----------



## robertmay (Mar 16, 2010)

xpower said:


> Had a week off last week due to a slight strain in one of the tendons in my elbow.
> 
> Ate sh!t TBH but kept protein high.
> 
> ...


looking well good man  ) keep up the hard work !


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

robertmay said:


> looking well good man  ) keep up the hard work !


Will do mate :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Just a few more pics lol

Jan 21st 10










March 5th 2010










June 30th 2010


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Current stats for main lifts are

Bench 100kg x4

Squat 130kg 6-6-9 ATG

Deadlift 160kg 6-6-5


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Making good progress there, from what I can see from this side of that amazing persian rug. I thought I was hairy!

Doing a good job of getting that body fat down. What % would you say you are now?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

EssexMalRider said:


> Making good progress there, from what I can see from this side of that amazing persian rug. I thought I was hairy!
> 
> Doing a good job of getting that body fat down. What % would you say you are now?


Cheers EssexMalRider

 I'll de-rug soon I think lol

I reckon high teens/low20s' on the BF front.

Not sure to be honest


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm no expert, but given how your abs are shaping up I would say late teens for bf.

Anyone else have an opinion. It would be a good gauge for myself as well.


----------



## robertmay (Mar 16, 2010)

xpower said:


> Cheers EssexMalRider
> 
> I'll de-rug soon I think lol
> 
> ...


awesome progress man, defo need to de-rug lol, keep up the hard work!! :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

robertmay said:


> awesome progress man, defo need to de-rug lol, keep up the hard work!! :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb:

I'll get them clippers out soon :whistling:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

sorry mate i havent read all of it but i think you have made a huge diffrence, im impressed (in the non gayest sense possible) with the progress on your stomach and obliques....

what kind of cardio do you do ( or did you do before the shin splints) and what do you do to directly target your abs.

cheers bro


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

vlb said:


> sorry mate i havent read all of it but i think you have made a huge diffrence, im impressed (in the non gayest sense possible) with the progress on your stomach and obliques....
> 
> what kind of cardio do you do ( or did you do before the shin splints) and what do you do to directly target your abs.
> 
> cheers bro


 Cheers vlb.

Cardio is 40 mins on the mountain bike 3 days a week (A.M. fasted with 30mg eph 200mg caff)

Abs- prone bridges & reverse crunches


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

A wee chart of the year so far.

You can see when the first cycle started,then picked up an elbow injury so stopped cycle & decided to cut some Body fat a(see previous page for pics)

Second peak is the cycle I've just started(Dbol/Deca/Test)

Also added a wee chart showing estimated hormone levels on test/deca


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

xpower said:


> Current stats for main lifts are
> 
> Bench 100kg x4
> 
> ...


 Slight improvement here 

Bench as above

Squat 145 3x5

Deadlift 170 8,7

Yates Row 110 8,8,8,7


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Slight improvement on back day again 

Yates Row 130kg 5,5,5,6

Deadlift 180kg 5,5,6


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Squat was up today.

Managed 150kg 4,4,6


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well done mate, decent gains and decent shape!

Good thread to keep an eye on


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers Mr Ponting

I'm pleased with the progress so far


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Few pics with a thinner rug :whistling: :laugh:

Around 5kg heavier than the lasts pics


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

No deadlifts today as I have a slight ache in the back & don't want to aggravate it.

Added in straight arm pullovers today.

Bench was improved this week.

100kg 8,4,3 (previously 100kg x 4)


----------



## robertmay (Mar 16, 2010)

awesome progress man - a lot better since the de-rug too !!


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

Fcukin awsome progress!!! what did you use to de-rug???


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

robertmay said:


> awesome progress man - a lot better since the de-rug too !!


 Cheers mate,you know how hard we train :thumbup1:



TheHammer said:


> Fcukin awsome progress!!! what did you use to de-rug???


Cheers TH,I used clippers then wet shaved.

Gave a nice rash the wet shave lol.

Think I'll just trim in future


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

great progess mate, subbed


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Roco said:


> great progess mate, subbed


 Thanks for the input Roco :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

No squats today as I'm still resting the back.

Just high rep leg extensions,leg curls & calf raises.

deadlifts will resume this week


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey just come across this journal and subscribed! Awesome transformation, makes me wanna go and do some cardio lol!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

muzzy2kuk said:


> Hey just come across this journal and subscribed! Awesome transformation, makes me wanna go and do some cardio lol!


 Cheers muzzy :thumbup1:

Things are coming together nicely at the moment


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck with everything mate .


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

New PB on bench today.110kg x3:bounce:



chris27 said:


> good luck with everything mate .


 Many thanks Chris :thumb:


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

well done mate always great to get a PB!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

TheHammer said:


> well done mate always great to get a PB!


 Cheers mate  PBs are always good


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back today.

Deads are back  180kg

Yates row PB 132.5 8,8,6,5


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Quick weigh in update.

Chart below shows cycle so far.

The steep initial rise is the Dbol

slight plateau on cesation of dbol.

I upped carbs at this point

Don't seem to be holding too much water,but I imagine it's decieving


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Not been a great week this week.

Had to do some work on the car so missed legs on Monday.

Bench has slightly improved,working weight up 5kg (3 sets @ 105kg)

Diets been a tad ropey too due to being under the car :tongue:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Legs today

Managed a new PB on squats 

100x5

120x5

140x2

160x2 (PB) :thumb:


----------



## S.hen (Jul 7, 2010)

Excellent work mate. Inspirational transformation.leaned out and put muscle on! How much cardio are doing?

Subscribed


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

S.hen said:


> Excellent work mate. Inspirational transformation.leaned out and put muscle on! How much cardio are doing?
> 
> Subscribed


 Cheers S.hen.

Cardio is 40mins 3x aweek fasted with 30mg eph 200mg caff.

all on the mountain bike at a steady pace

Weights are

Monday legs

Tuesday chest/tris

Wednesday Back/bis

Friday shoulders


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

awesome progress Xpower !


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

stew121 said:


> awesome progress Xpower !


 Cheers stew :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

straughany10 said:


> Mate class progress, i hope my transformation is as sucessful as yours by this time next year.


 Many thanks straughany.

As long as you dedicate yourself to your goals you'll surprise yourself how well things can go


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Chest/tris today.

Bench hasn't improved this week.Might deload by 5kg & work back up as of next week.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Quick arm shot for today


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Legs today

No PB on squats,but I can feel next week #I'll hit another 

The lying leg curl on the new bench gives a much better ham workout than the old one as it's longer.

All in all a good workout & enjoying the new equipment :thumb:

Just waiting on the leg press as it's on back order(typical as it's the bit I really wanted lol)

Leg day goes like this

Squats: pyramiding up to the highest weight (5,5,5,2,2 or similar)

Barbell calf raise 3 sets 20-30

Leg extension 3 sets 10-30

Leg Press(WHEN IT COMES) 3 sets 10-30

Lying leg curls 3 sets 10-30


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Few pics of the new setup


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesome progress there mate really inspiring!! Cant wait to get back to work and get cracking!!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Dan86 said:


> Awesome progress there mate really inspiring!! Cant wait to get back to work and get cracking!!!


 Many thanks Dan,good luck with your goals mate :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Chest & tris today

Good session,de-loaded the flat bench by 5kg to build back up as previously mentioned.

goes something like this

Flat bench

decline bench

incline flies

dips

skulls

tricep extensions

wrist roller

pinch plates


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back/bis day today.

Deads have been changed to rack pulls (10cm above deadlift height)this has helped with my ongoing back niggles.

Workout goes like this

Yates row

Rack pulls

Tbar row

Chins/pull ups

EZ bar curls

Machine preachers

Hammer curls on preacher

No PB this week


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Legs today#

Squats

50x5

100x5

130x5

150x2

160xf

Couldn't lift my previous PB :cursing:

Never mind lol,maybe it's the letro ??

atleast the letros almost shifted the lump lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Forgot to add that next week I'll rep out on 150 & forget PB for now


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Quick weigh in update,I don't expect much change in this inthe coming weeks due to the letro


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Only just noticed your journal mate

Nice work on the squatting, very strong!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Heineken said:


> Only just noticed your journal mate
> 
> Nice work on the squatting, very strong!


 Cheers H.

Stalled at the mo,but if thing go well letro should be stopped after 2 more weeks.

My joints aint loving it TBH,but need to shift/shrink the lump


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Just looked at the first and last pics, looks like some good progress man keep it up!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Barker said:


> Just looked at the first and last pics, looks like some good progress man keep it up!


 Thanks Barker,the pics help me focus on the goal :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back/Bis today.

Went pretty well TBH.

Managed to find a bit of strength today (been struggling the last 2 weeks)

Rack pulls were 175kg,only 5kg of my PB for deads so I'm pleased with that

upped weight on yates row & Tbar row also

A good session all in all & I'm feeling a bit better about things now


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

xpower said:


> squats
> 
> 50x5
> 
> ...


 Managed 150x4 on my last set this week. :thumbup1:

Also added in hack squats for a little more torture :thumb:

\upped weight on barbell calf raises too.

All in a great workout & legs are fried


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

xpower said:


> Managed 150x4 on my last set this week. :thumbup1:
> 
> Also added in hack squats for a little more torture :thumb:
> 
> ...


Good work man :thumbup1:

What weight did you do hack squats?


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

just flicked through and your coming along great, inspiring myself to get off my bum and get motivated to lose this weight as it seemed to pile on while on cycle, 5ft 9 coming in at 14.5 stone need to lose some chub


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

rfc said:


> Good work man :thumbup1:
> 
> What weight did you do hack squats?


Cheers rfc. :thumbup1:

Hacks was only 100kg just to get used to the movement again



Graham Mc said:


> just flicked through and your coming along great, inspiring myself to get off my bum and get motivated to lose this weight as it seemed to pile on while on cycle, 5ft 9 coming in at 14.5 stone need to lose some chub


 Thanks Graham :thumbup1:

I know what ya mean about the weight lol.#I'm a tad chubbier at the mo myself


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Chest/tris today.

Bench is going tits up at the mo :confused1:

Had to deload some more to get some decent reps out.

So it's down to 90 from 110 lol.

Will start to build again from here I hope :tongue:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

xpower said:


> Bench is going tits up at the mo :confused1:


It's been bugging me why this has happened.........

So I've just dug out my old bar to compare,& the hand position (width) I was using on my old bar was totally different.

Hopefully this will help my bench next week :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good session today

Rack pulls up @ 180 (same as my deads PB) :thumb:

Yates Rows up @ 150 :thumbup1:

Changed the order & it seems to have worked well 

Wide chins

Rack Pulls (10cm above deads height)

Yates row

Tbar row

EZ curl

Preacher machine

Having a rest week next week so a good to go out on a high so to speak


----------



## robertmay (Mar 16, 2010)

xpower said:


> Good session today
> 
> Rack pulls up @ 180 (same as my deads PB) :thumb:
> 
> ...


 :thumb: Great workout today man, did really well on rack pulls. keep up the hard work :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

robertmay said:


> :thumb: Great workout today man, did really well on rack pulls. keep up the hard work :thumbup1:


 Cheers man,enjoy the rest week next week :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Rest week start tomorrow (well 5 days off)

Did legs yesterday,managed 150kg again on squats,upped weight on hacks,& all other exercises.

Not bad considering Id had diarrhoea for 2 days lol.(dropped about 1.5kg in water loss :cursing: )

Chest/tris today.

Will be working on bench form mainly to get back in the groove lol

Also started MT2 this week.Maybe the cause of the stomach upset?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good day again today.

Worked on form for bench.

Loads of sets from bar only working up to a new PB 112.5kg x2 :thumbup1:

Now for 5 days rest & recoup :thumb:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Great progress! Sub'd.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

lee_ said:


> Great progress! Sub'd.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


 Cheers lee,will do :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

First session on the beds today after 3 day MT2


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Note to self......

Check the wattage of sunbeds when using a different salon lol.

Burnt my lilly white ass today lol

Hopefully the MT2 will help.

Also enjoying a few Fosters tonight on my 5 days rest


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

P.S

I've gone Gold  :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Took a few pics today.Looking a bit Lardy round the middle,but that's getting sorted shortly :tongue:

First pics of my skinny legs too


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Couple more pics


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

well done mate everyone starts some were


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Youve made well good progress from the picture on the first page:beer:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

lookin good mate, bit burnt tho! haa


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Zzz102 said:


> Youve made well good progress from the picture on the first page:beer:


Cheers Z,good to see ya pop in :thumbup1:



james4d said:


> lookin good mate, bit burnt tho! haa


Thanks J,yep the back is a wee bit red aint it :cursing: :lol:


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

good luck


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Legs today

Managed an extra rep on the Squats @ 150kg

extra reps on all other exercises too :thumbup1:

Felt like puking when finished :tongue:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Chest/Bis today

New PB on bench again 

90x5

100x5

115x2

117.5x1 PB 

Glad I stepped back & looked at my form :thumbup1:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Great work! You've come a long way.

Thanks for continuing to inspire people like me who are not as far along.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

lee_ said:


> Great work! You've come a long way.
> 
> Thanks for continuing to inspire people like me who are not as far along.


 Cheers mate :thumbup1:

Keep pumping :thumb:


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

xpower said:


> Chest/Bis today
> 
> New PB on bench again
> 
> ...


well done mate cant wait till my bench gets over 100


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Zzz102 said:


> well done mate cant wait till my bench gets over 100


 Cheers Z.It'll happen quicker than ya think :thumbup1:


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Quality progress mate. Encourages me to keep on going. I shall be following mate. Well done.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

micky07 said:


> Quality progress mate. Encourages me to keep on going. I shall be following mate. Well done.


 Thanks for popping in & the positive comments Micky :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back & tris today

New PB on Rack Pulls :thumbup1:

190x5

Also liking doing tris with back as they aint fried after benching etc.

Manged a PB on dips too 20,15,8,weighted next week :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Really poor leg session last night :confused1:

Couldn't lift anything like the week before.

Took a while to realise I've started a bodyfat attack & had only had 2,800 (down from 4,000 or so)cals lol.

Note to self eat more on leg day :laugh:

On the plus side the new leg press attachment is sweet :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

After yesterdays weak session I made sure I had energy today for Chest & bis.

Hit a new PB on flat bench  120kg

more reps/weight on everything else too


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> After yesterdays weak session I made sure I had energy today for Chest & bis.
> 
> Hit a new PB on flat bench  120kg
> 
> more reps/weight on everything else too


well in mate, keep it goin!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

hows the tanning stuff going btw?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> well in mate, keep it goin!


 Cheers Jay :thumbup1:



scouse_jay said:


> hows the tanning stuff going btw?


 Got a nice tan now the redness has calmed down.

Only used 10mg over 10 days.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back & tris today.

Rack pulls 192.5x4 (PB)

Dips BW+ 20kg 12,8,6 (PB)

Upped reps on all others


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well done on the pb mate:thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Been quiet for a few weeks (still training hard)

Hit a new PB today on Rack pulls 200kgx3 :thumb:

Took a few back pics earlier too 

Pleased with the development TBH

31/03/10

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/member-journals-pictures/38668d1270066081-fat-man-here-lol-not-feint-hearted-sdc10548.jpg

Today http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/member-journals-pictures/45042d1287077975-fat-man-here-lol-not-feint-hearted-pict0001-2.jpg


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Zzz102 said:


> Well done on the pb mate:thumbup1:


Cheers Z :thumbup1:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

quality improvemnts there on the back mate, width has come right out! how long is the diff between them pics?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> quality improvemnts there on the back mate, width has come right out! how long is the diff between them pics?


 Cheers Jay 

About 7 months between pics


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

New PB on seated overhead barbell press today

75kg 6,8,6 nowt spectacular but it's getting better :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

FANTASTIC Progress :beer:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> FANTASTIC Progress :beer:


 Many thanks Raptor :thumbup1:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

hows it going lately mate?


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

only just flicked through the thread but excellent progress mate its a good transformation you have made :thumb:

i have got to do something similar:cursing:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> hows it going lately mate?


 Going pretty well Jay :thumbup1:



jay_bla said:


> only just flicked through the thread but excellent progress mate its a good transformation you have made :thumb:
> 
> i have got to do something similar:cursing:


 Cheers jay,keep liftin :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good session on legs today,upped weights/reps on everything.

Felt sick at the end lol :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

xpower said:


> Good session on legs today,upped weights/reps on everything.
> 
> Felt sick at the end lol :thumb:


That's how it should feel. Good man! Looking good X!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Jan 2010

Bench: 40kg

Squat: 50kg

Deadlift: 70kg

Military press: 25kg

October 2010

Bench: 120kg

Squat: 150kg (dropped for the mo as experimenting to see if leg press gives me some growth)

rack pull: 200kg (bottom of rack 14" off floor)

Military press: 75kg


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> Jan 2010
> 
> Bench: 40kg
> 
> ...


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


 

Bench up another 2.5 today too


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

my bench is only on 75kg atm! feel weak now! haha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> my bench is only on 75kg atm! feel weak now! haha


 Imagine what it'll be next year though mate :thumbup1:

It's only the start of a long journey :thumb:

75kg aint bad either


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> Imagine what it'll be next year though mate :thumbup1:
> 
> It's only the start of a long journey :thumb:
> 
> 75kg aint bad either


yerr thats what keeps me going! if i could match your progress i would be more than happy!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Argggggg

Pulled my back today :cursing: only had 170 on the bar.

Been to be checked out & thankfully it's muscular so 4-6 for recovery weeks hopefully

well peed off


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i thought the same mate, i ended up waiting about 16 weeks! and then decided to get it looked at! hope yours clears up haha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Baxk has eased off pretty well so far :thumbup1:

Spent yesterday doing stretches etc to keep the blood flowing & stop it stiffening up.

Working well so far 

Even trained shoulders tonight.

New PB on seated OHP 80kg :thumbup1:

got this delivered today for Rack pulls/deads http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/powerlifting/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-10mm-lever-belt.html


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Looking good in the pics mate :thumbup1:

Glad to hear you only got a minor injury, you will be back in no time. Take it easy


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Syko said:


> Looking good in the pics mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Glad to hear you only got a minor injury, you will be back in no time. Take it easy


 Cheers mate,hope your right


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Legs today.

Had a bit of a mixed one TBH.

Leg press was going really well,2nd set got a feeling in my head as if it was going to blow or something :confused1:

Stopped & gathered my self & the slight vomit in my throat .

think it was the ECA I popped :whistling:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Not a bad day today (chest/bis)

Bench up to 125kg

More weight reps all over :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

well done mate keep it up:thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back & tris today.

Made sure my back was well warmed up after last week.

Took it steady at first.

No PBs etc but pulled 190 without issue.

Added in Hyper extensions

more weight on chins & dips.

More reps on skulls.

All in not a bad wee session :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Decent legs session tonight.

More weight on everything & no exploding head :thumbup1:

Absolutely fecked now


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like you're making good progress!

Are you going to post some pics anytime soon so we can see the changes?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

lee_ said:


> Looks like you're making good progress!
> 
> Are you going to post some pics anytime soon so we can see the changes?


 Prob around December as I'm cutting the mo lol


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

xpower said:


> Prob around December as I'm cutting the mo lol


keep it up mate.. i dread the day ill ever have to do a cut ha:laugh:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Zzz102 said:


> keep it up mate.. i dread the day ill ever have to do a cut ha:laugh:


Cheers Z.I wont be too cut lol no stage for me :lol:

Just enough to keep me happy lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Changed cardio from now on.

Hill training.

Walled to park,then sprint up hill & walk down(managed 4 times lol)

Jogged home.

All in about 30 mins cardio

Hopefully this will enhance the cutting some more :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Light day on chest/bis

flat bench @ bodyweight

incline dbell

dbell curls

job done.

took it easy as I'm getting over a rib injury too(feck I'm falling apart at the mo lol)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back/Tris today.

Not a good day TBH.

Did weighted chins,rack pulls(high rep lower weight),dbell rows(couldn't do tbar because of ribs),dbell tri extensions.

Too much pain from ribs to go heavy.

Taking a week off to get the healing process finished(hopefully)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cinema,food & beer has eased my pain for 1 night only :whistling:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Few leg pics from today

Still not great,but slowly getting better


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Looking good mate, legs look solid!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

chelios said:


> Looking good mate, legs look solid!


 Cheers mate.They've improved since stopping squats & starting leg press instead


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

looking very lean mate!all good!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> looking very lean mate!all good!


Cheers Jay,slowly dropping the fat off


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

xpower said:


> Cheers mate.They've improved since stopping squats & starting leg press instead


Just shows really a change of routine can be good, to shock your body into change.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Legs are looking solid mate and training looks good. Just goes to show a small change (which exercise) can make all the difference. How's the ribs now?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

snakebulge said:


> Legs are looking solid mate and training looks good. Just goes to show a small change (which exercise) can make all the difference. How's the ribs now?


 Ribs are getting better by the day :thumbup1:

resting this week,cardio only


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fasted hill sprints done for today.

Back feeling V good,ribs not too bad :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cardio in a bit 

Body fat is starting to get reasonably low.

Quick forearm pic lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cardio was painful this morning,had terrible shin pumps.Prob due to me taking some AAKG before I went out.Wont be taking that in the morning then :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cardio don for today,can't wait to ge lifting again.

Hopefully next week(depending on ribs)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Did a light upper body workout this afternoon(was bored)

Ribs were OK as was the back 

Took a couple of pics,in the middle of a cut that will finish at the end of Jan I think


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

****in ell mate,look quality!!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> ****in ell mate,look quality!!!


 Cheers Jay,another couple of month or 2 & I'll be at the right place I think.

Then Bulkin time


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

rpped matey, thats fantastic progress.. no more fat man thats for sure


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> rpped matey, thats fantastic progress.. no more fat man thats for sure


 Many thanks Warren,nearly at the place I want to be fat wise


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

mate thats lower than i can only dream of! be very proud!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> mate thats lower than i can only dream of! be very proud!


 I am Jay,I just know that I can still be leaner (lose more chest fat hopefully) without too much issue


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> I am Jay,I just know that I can still be leaner without too much issue


fair play, i cant wait to cut! even though its a long while off atm!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> fair play, i cant wait to cut! even though its a long while off atm!


 Enjoy the bulkin mate


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

if its localised fat loss have you thought about something called napalm? guys in usa raved about it years ago and i looked at it and over here when i asked ( not this site specificly) was rbbished but read pscarb rave about it on different thread ..

so his word is good enough for me lol.. may help in stubborn places


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> if its localised fat loss have you thought about something called napalm? guys in usa raved about it years ago and i looked at it and over here when i asked ( not this site specificly) was rbbished but read pscarb rave about it on different thread ..
> 
> so his word is good enough for me lol.. may help in stubborn places


 Cheers for the heads up,chest fat is coming off just needs the rest to be lower to reach the goal


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cardio done for today,managed an extra twice up the hill 

Time for some brekky (total protein,400ml semi,50g oats) :thumbup1:

Losing on average 1.5-2lbs a week so far

Quick comparison pics

19-09-2010










19/11/2010


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

well done you look like a different man ! i cant wait to diet again.do u mind me asking if you are on gear ?

not taking anything away from you ...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers YL18 :thumbup1:

I am on at the moment,low dose test & tren.

I'm on low cals fri-monday then Monday night I cram some extra in before & after legs. Tuesday to Thursday night it's 3-500 over maintenance cals (these are my training days)

Also using the ultimate weight loss stack on the 4 low cal days.

Cardio is hill sprints 3x a week(more this week as I'm off work & not lifting due to injuries)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Meet the new cardio partner  :thumb:


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking really good on your pics mate, and ahh i love them dogs.. i want one  good that you rescued one aswell!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers Z,she'll be helping me with my cardio from now on lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers for the input. :thumbup1:

All comments welcomed


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

hahah clitoris doesnt know what hes on about


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Zzz102 said:


> hahah clitoris doesnt know what hes on about


 Opinions all differ I suppose  :whistling:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

around 40 mins cardio done this morning,cardio dog was a dream to work with (she's fitter than me though lol)

Lifting resumes today:thumbup1: & it's Legs 

Will go something like this.

Standing calf raises

Leg Press

Leg ext

Leg Curl


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking good x. Awesome progress so far - impressive stuff! Keep it up mate.  You got no excuse now either with your new training partner. Cute as!


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Keep it up mate!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

snakebulge said:


> Looking good x. Awesome progress so far - impressive stuff! Keep it up mate.  You got no excuse now either with your new training partner. Cute as!


Cheers snake,as you say I gotta go out now so all is good 



zainasaurus said:


> Keep it up mate!


Cheers Zain,will do


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good leg session today.Kept weights the same as pre rest week.

More reps on calf raises.

Smashed leg press PB by a mile rep wise(24 on 1st set)

Pretty pleased TBH


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Im back on line now mate so I will spend the night catching up on the site, good to see that you are still goin. All the best

:beer:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

micky07 said:


> Im back on line now mate so I will spend the night catching up on the site, good to see that you are still goin. All the best
> 
> :beer:


 Cheers Micky 

Chest & Bis today

Good session no PB's but was good to be back 

Plenty drop sets too.

extra Bi work added also :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ribs have gone again on deads.

Going to be atleast 2 -3 weeks of no lifting then re asses the situation.

In agony at the moment & gutted :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Finally able to move reasonably well.

It only took Diclofenac,Dihydrocodine & clonazepam,a zombie but I can get around for now :lol:

Lucky I have a wee personal pharmacy for such occasions


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I hate reading about injuries, it's so frustrating not being able to get in the gym.. even more so when you've had some time off.. try again and run into the same issue. Gutted for you xp, have you got any idea where the trouble lies?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers for popping in H mate.

Cracked ribs & my impatience is the issue ultimately I think.Realistically I may be out till at least after Christmas.

I'll still keep cutting on cruise dose of test,just keep taking it easy ~& let the healing process have some time(may consider HGH blast to help things along :whistling: )


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

hope ya recover asap! nothing worse than being injured!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I do follow a few journals mate, yours and one or two others.. I just don't post haha. You going to get yourself to the docs or just see how things go..


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll be going to docs/walk in centre.

They'll tell me rest for 4-8 weeks lol

It's really my own fault as they were getting better with the week off,shouldn't of dead lifted as it's too much internal pressure


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> hope ya recover asap! nothing worse than being injured!


 Cheers Jay,time for the old man to slow down for a month or so :lol:


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

ahhh bad times mate.. just rest up youll be back in no time!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Zzz102 said:


> ahhh bad times mate.. just rest up youll be back in no time!


 Cheers Z :thumbup1: ,rest it is

Pain is bearable today since waking,so a morning walk is on the cards


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good stuff mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice long walk with the cardio dog this morning?

Broke into a steady jog for a few bursts.Don't want to jolt ribs too much & be back to one

Calories in full cutting mode for now.

May still train next week on legs as this didn't cause issue,also bi & tri should be OK.

Will see how it goes


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cardio done this morning.

Did some sprint intervals too.Going to stop all the pain meds in a day or 2 & see what's what with the ribs.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Just er.. take it easy :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm trying to mate.Can't be out for any longer now as I've already made a balls of it lol


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

Just read through the whole topic. I am really impressed. Well done mate 

Thats two or 3 I have read this week that have made great progress in a year. An inspiration to everyone.

Quick question. How much body weight have you gained in that year after you lost the initial 2 stone at the beginning?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Many thanks Gee  :thumb: :thumbup1:

I'm actually around the same weight I was at the start of the journal.Just shows how much fat I was still carrying TBH.

Cutting at the mo so I can clean bulk next year

December 2009










Novermber 2010


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Fantastic difference there mate in a year. REP'd - good work! :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

snakebulge said:


> Fantastic difference there mate in a year. REP'd - good work! :thumb:


 Cheers snake,hopefully this time next year the difference will be as much again.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Just goes to show what a bit of positive thinking, hard work and motivation can do mate. Well done! Hopefully see a bigger improvement like you say in another 12 months.  Got my fingers crossed that all stays well buddy!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Legs tonight.

Took things nice & easy.

No new injuries to report :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

no new injuries, bonus!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Chest/Bis today

Another light session just to keep things ticking over 

No issues to report 

Cardio done AM as usual with cardio dog :laugh:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back/tris

Another steady workout.

No issues,but again just trying to keep my hand in so not pushing the boundaries.

V happy with the way things are feeling at the mo


----------



## nealo (May 22, 2010)

Quality thread mate, its inspiring to see stuff like this - going to get myself into it BIG style in 2011!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

nealo said:


> Quality thread mate, its inspiring to see stuff like this - going to get myself into it BIG style in 2011!


Cheers nealo 

Glad I've managed to inspire you to improve your physique :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cardio done with cardio dog this morning.

Did some sprints etc, still nursing the ribs but the back seems to be 100%


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

nealo said:


> Quality thread mate, its inspiring to see stuff like this - going to get myself into it BIG style in 2011!


Why 2011, do it today

Alright XP, just skimmed journal, great stuff in here

Will be following now mate, keep it up (apart from injuries)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Why 2011, do it today
> 
> Alright XP, just skimmed journal, great stuff in here
> 
> Will be following now mate, keep it up (apart from injuries)


 Cheers Tel,not much going on at the mo


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Glad things are going well mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers H.

It's slowly coming together again


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Not much to report.

Did some gentle shoulder work yesterday hitting all 3 heads(dbell shoulder press,front,side & bent laterals) & the usual cardio first thing.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

How close are you to the ribs being sorted matey? You nearly there yet?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Another 7-10 days & I think I'll be sorted TBH 

Then back at it properly.

Have had a play with the rep ranges etc for my comeback too


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

bet you cant wait mate! lay offs are horrible!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Too right jay,I'm itching to get some ****ing weight on the bar  .


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Legs tonight

Managed PB on barbell calf raises,but took it easy on everything else.

Hoping to be fully fit for next week :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Chest & Bis today.

Again not too shabby no issues to report.

Things are on the up I think:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice one, long may it continue


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Nice one, long may it continue


 Lets hope so tel.

Did Back & Tris today.

Nothing too heavy

170kg 3x8 on rack Pulls was all I went to,rows,hypers etc all well within my usual limits.

Felt good & strong  ,wanted to go heavier but resisted so as not to take 2 steps back once again 

All in I'm pretty pleased at the mo :thumb:


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Glad to see that your back lifting mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Zzz102 said:


> Glad to see that your back lifting mate


Cheers Z,good to be back even if not quite to full potential


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well I'm aching this week lol:thumb:

Calves still in pain from Monday,chest is aching * this morning lats,romboids etc.. have a nice ache to them too  :thumb:

All good here,I think I'm officially back :tongue:

Fasted cardio done for the day


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Did shoulders/bis/tris tonight 

Great workout pumped tp fcuk


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Monday was legs & I still can't walk properly :lol:

Tuesday Chest/Bis Chest V tight today on waking  can sure tell I aint lifted properly for a while.

Changed the rep ranges a little,

It's a mix of 3x6-8,3x8-10 & 3x10-15

Back & Tris today.Should be fun :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back & Tris went well 

Still not over doing it (180 kg 6,6,8 on rack pulls)

Good workout,felt strong all through it today :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Shoulders & ABS today.

Good workout,no record breaker,but I've upped the rep range so started with a lower weight for now


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Good stuff my man


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

going in right direction again since injury, keep it up big man


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Heineken said:


> Good stuff my man





scouse_jay said:


> going in right direction again since injury, keep it up big man


 Cheers gents 

Certainly feeling much stronger than I was initially 

So it's all good :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Things getting going now then Xp, keep it up mate


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Just had a good read through pal, how i havent looked at this before hand i dont know. Great transformation. Glad to see your gettin back on it again.

Subbed and happy to continue following.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Things getting going now then Xp, keep it up mate


 Certainly are Tel thank fcuk



1Tonne said:


> Just had a good read through pal, how i havent looked at this before hand i dont know. Great transformation. Glad to see your gettin back on it again.
> 
> Subbed and happy to continue following.


 Cheers 1T.

I hope the new year brings even more


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Bis/Tris & forearms today.

Man that's akiller pump lol

Think my arms are gonna pop 

Workout week looks like this.

Legs

Chest/Bis

Back/tris

Shoulders/Core

Bis/tris & forearms

Rest

Rest

Working on gunnage so training Bis/tris twice a week


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Amazing change mate you are my inspiration. I did say this earlier on in the thread but I've been a lazy **** so far!!! After Xmas my year of change starts. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Mate...same as me man....


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Dan86 said:


> Amazing change mate you are my inspiration. I did say this earlier on in the thread but I've been a lazy **** so far!!! After Xmas my year of change starts. Keep up the good work!!!


 Cheers Dan 

2011 time to get serious then mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Bloody hell, looking good mate nice transformation. Keep it up buddy. :beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

xpower said:


> Bis/Tris & forearms today.
> 
> Man that's akiller pump lol
> 
> ...


I noticed the most growth with arms when I cut sets to 5 a piece

Train Chest then do 3 sets of ez curls then 2 sets of conc curl

Train shoulders then do Tris, 3 sets of skulls and 2 sets of push downs.

Excellent results from this, it amazed me tbh as I used to do 9+ sets each

on bi's and tri's.

Just something for you to ponder, I'm certain many ppl overdo bis and tris


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I noticed the most growth with arms when I cut sets to 5 a piece
> 
> Train Chest then do 3 sets of ez curls then 2 sets of conc curl
> 
> ...


 Certainly something to consider Tel :thumbup1:

1.One repetition Chin-up (30-60 seconds raising and 30-60 seconds lowering...yes you heard right, that's no typo), IMMEDIATELY followed by

2.Biceps Curl (machine or free weight) + forced negatives Rest for one minute max.

3.One repetition Dip (30-60 seconds raising and 30-60 seconds lowering, again no typo), IMMEDIATELY followed by

4.Triceps Extension (machine or free weight) + forced negatives

Doing something like that at the moment 2 weeks on 2 weeks off sort of thing.

The 2 weeks off I go back to "normal" bicep/tricep training

On the normal weeks

Bis is

EZ bar 3x8-12

Preacher machine 3x 8-12

dumbell 3x 8-12

Tris is

weighted dips 3 sets

skulls 3x8-12

OH dbell tricep 3x8-12


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I got best results from 10-15 rep range, absolutely spot on form, no cheating

except on last rep. Slow up, slow down, no stopping or starting point, in other

words stress always kept on muscle.

I kid you not, has worked wonders, you'll have to leave your ego at the door

but its worth a try.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

You back training properly now then after your injury?

Also i see you do rack pulls, what do you think of them mate? and could you give us some tips on the form of them?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Zzz102 said:


> You back training properly now then after your injury?
> 
> Also i see you do rack pulls, what do you think of them mate? and could you give us some tips on the form of them?


 I'm back fully training thankfully 

I do rack pulls from the bottom of my rack.It's only 14" from bar to floor so not much higher than a deadlift TBH.

Form is the same for me


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I got best results from 10-15 rep range, absolutely* spot on form*, *no cheating*
> 
> except on last rep. Slow up, slow down, no stopping or starting point, in other
> 
> ...


 No worries on that front,I'm a bit of a form junkie TBH (much to my training partners annoyance I'm sure  )


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

xpower said:


> *I'm back fully training thankfully *
> 
> I do rack pulls from the bottom of my rack.It's only 14" from bar to floor so not much higher than a deadlift TBH.
> 
> Form is the same for me


glad to hear it mate.

Ahh fair enough, think im going to do it around knee height, because ive heard its mainly back thats been hit this way.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Legs tonight.

Strength starting to come back nicely 

Good workout


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

straughany10 said:


> Mate just caught up on your progress pics, massive change in a year, did you do that natty or not? either way well done mate, mint. :thumb:


 Not


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Did chest/bis/tris today.

Changed it up a little for this week.

Pumped to death lol


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

xpower said:


> December 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW

You have come a long way in a year, arms are looking massive :thumbup1:

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Syko said:


> WOW
> 
> You have come a long way in a year, arms are looking massive :thumbup1:
> 
> Keep up the good work mate


 Cheers mate :thumbup1:

I'm pretty chuffed with the improvement myself


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back today.

Good session.

Plenty of strength in me,but still working my way back up the weight.

Raxk/deads was 2 sets @185x8 so not too shabby

weight going back up on everything(Tbar90kg/Yates135kg)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Quick back shot ~(with bacne  )

December 2010 (weight around 78kg)


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking great there Xp, amazing progress IMO


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

looking good my friend!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers gents


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

December 2010 (weight around 78kg)










October 2010 (weight around 85kg)










Not as thick as I was,but that was after a Deca cycle.

Hopefully some will return now I'm back to relative fitness


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Shoulders,bis,tris & forearms today (2 sessions in one)

Fecking killer that was lol.

especially forearms to finish :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Lehs last night.

Good session,was seriously cripples after it 

New routine goes something like this.

Calf raisies

Squats

Leg press

Leg ext

Leg curl


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Has no one said this already?

Drop the lunges!! Replace them with something else dude

Oh and excellent progress! It's cool to see people just starting to take a good shape, I bet it's a great motivator


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

IrishRaver said:


> Has no one said this already?
> 
> *Drop the lunges*!! Replace them with something else dude
> 
> *Oh and excellent progress!* It's cool to see people just starting to take a good shape, I bet it's a great motivator


What lunges ??? 

Cheers for the compliment though


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Seems lunges are the most hated exercise of the month. lol.

Glad to see things are still heading the same way as always mate. Guess your continuing into the new year with the same goals? Bigger and stronger?

Kinda just realised thats a fairly obvious statement lol. as if anyone here wants to get weaker and smaller..

..i'll close the door on my way out.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> Seems lunges are the most hated exercise of the month. lol.
> 
> Glad to see things are still heading the same way as always mate. Guess your continuing into the new year with the same goals?* Bigger and stronger? *
> 
> ...


 I think your onto something mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Done chest/Bis/Tris today.

Another solid workout.

Strength climbing back


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ie lunges, think its because Dorian said lunges were sh1te on a recent video on bb.com/

tbf I've never been a big fan but I do know one huge guy who has superb legs swears by

them, different folks, different strokes.

Btw, Dorian never rated squatting either

Remember, we ain't all got Dorians genetic edge  plus no fvcker mentioned lunges did they:lol:

Returned to gym myself today, felt great to get back after 4 day break, gym was packed with

mostly newby wannabe's, happy days :sad:

The only critique I would have of your legs workout would be the lack of hams work, just

one exercise?? I know you can squat and leg press to work hams but I don't think it works

them hard enough.

Personally I'd drop leg press and do sldl's, also do calves on seperate day, I do mine with

back.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Was discussing adding SLDL's just this week Tel

It'd be squats that I dropped though as the leg press has improved my legs more in 2-3 months than 9 months of squatting


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

xpower said:


> Was discussing adding SLDL's just this week Tel
> 
> It'd be squats that I dropped though as the leg press has improved my legs more in 2-3 months than 9 months of squatting


Agree with the dropping of squats, I've noticed the exact same thing tbh, although I still do 1 20 rep set at end of workout:eek:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Agree with the dropping of squats, I've noticed the exact same thing tbh, although I still do 1 20 rep set at end of workout:eek:


 The feeling you get from squatting is a real rush 

shame the results are not so good for everyone


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back & forearms today

Great session upped weight on everything.

210kg rack pull(14" off the floor) well pleased with that result


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice rack pull mate. Never done them myself altho always keep meaning to... :whistling:

Havent dropped squats myself. Deloaded back to 60kg/70kg and using it as a sort of full body WO before moving on to other machines. Think i have got the most out of it over the last year but time for a change. Same with Deads.

Glad things are still ticking over as usual mate.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers 1T.

Decided to keep squats in for now,but have added SLDL for next week.

Will see how it goes

Pic of rack pull height below (pretty much a deadlift TBH)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Im getting back in to the swing of things myself mate so i'll be keeping an eye on this... good luck too mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Im getting back in to the swing of things myself mate so i'll be keeping an eye on this... good luck too mate


 Cheers mate,the more the merrier


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Shoulders/Bis/tris today.

Great workout,feeling V strong & focussed at the moment 

Forearms are so vascular I'm shocked lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Just done some measurements of my "stats" to compare when at my lightest(prob a bit depleted at the time)

27/11/2010 (around 76.5kg)

waist 31"

chest 37"

bicep 16.75"

forearm 13.5"

calf 15"

quad 21"

30/12/10 (around 81kg)

waist 31"

chest 40"

bicep 17"

forearm 14"

calf 15.5"

quad 23.5"

Belly isn't growing thankfully


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

belly isnt growing but everything else is, quality!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> belly isnt growing but everything else is, quality!


 Certainly seems to be going in the wright direction at the mo mate 

Will try to keep this steady change going into 2011


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

40 inch chest?? Doesn't go with other stats tbh?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I suppose at 80kg your quite small (height wise) :rolleye: Pics can be misleading


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> 40 inch chest?? Doesn't go with other stats tbh?


 Just re-checked it Tel & it's wright


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I suppose at 80kg your quite small (height wise) :rolleye: Pics can be misleading


 I'm 5'8 ish  (maybe 7 lol)


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

Well done on the growth, you are virtually identical to me, except bigger arms!

My stats are moment are:

height 5ft 8/9

weight 80kg

waist 30

chest 41

bicep 15.25

forearm 12.5

calf 15

quad 24

what are your lifting stats for the big 3? (squat, bench, deadlift)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Squat 155

210 on deads/racks

125 on bench


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

Again very similar I'm at 130x4 squat, 110x4 bench, 170x1 deadlift, 180x4 off the rack


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ajb316 said:


> Again very similar I'm at 130x4 squat, 110x4 bench, 170x1 deadlift, 180x4 off the rack


 We must be doing something wright then


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Keep it up fella, looks like its working from them measurements!

_____________________________

My new journal- http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/122448-new-year-new-thread-zzzs-2nd-journal.html


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

New journal here  http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/122615-xpower-2011-a.html#post2072772


----------

